# Tired of being a basement rocker? Live in the Barrie area? Come on in!



## Axe_34 (Apr 1, 2009)

Here’s the deal – I’m about to turn 38 and took up guitar less than three years ago. 

I think I’ve progressed pretty far in that time and have about 40 – 50 songs under my belt. I’m a better rhythm player than lead, but am working on developing my chops on lead. I can also play bass – nothing spectacular, but I’ve got the basics down.

The thing is, I’m tired of being the basement rocker. I’d like to start jamming with other players and/or playing out on occasion – players who are in a similar situation.

*This is what I’m looking for -- a few guys (or girls) who:*


Enjoy playing covers and writing the occasional song

Enjoy playing the same type of music

Wouldn’t care if there are only two family members in the audience or a full house – it’s all the same

Would be happy jamming once a week and playing out once or twice a month

Would be just as happy on rhythm, lead or bass given the song

*This is what I am NOT looking for:*


People in this for a career or second full-time job

People who freak out if plans change – I have a wife and a three-year-old daughter and a full-time job – those will always come first

People who don’t like to laugh

People who take themselves too seriously

Any type of ego
So, most importantly, what do I like to play? All kinds of stuff, although I’m partial to classic rock and alternative – I can’t play jazz and I hate country. 

Acts I have covered in the past – although this is by no means exhaustive:

Zeppelin, Sabbath, AC/DC, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, White Stripes, Raconteurs, Kyuss, Stone Temple Pilots, Electric Wizard, Matthew Good, Neil Young, Joy Division, Wolfmother, R.E.M., New Order, Tool, Rush, Sloan, Smashing Pumkins and a whole bunch of others.

I live in the south-east end of Barrie and have a finished basement that I use as a music room. It’s got enough room to practice in – a little tight, but not bad – and I’m open to practicing anywhere else in the city.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, I’d be happy to post some links to both audio and video recordings of me playing so you can see what you're getting yourself into. 

I know this is probably highly unlikey to work or I'm being naive but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Axe_34 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm happy to report back that I've been contacted by as bass player and another guitarist.

So there's hope!

Now we just need a drum machine. I hear they're more reliable and less flaky than drummers.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Good for you! I'm in a similar situation. I'm 37 and took up the guitar 3 years ago. Started with zero knowledge, and I'm envious of the fact that you've got 40-50 songs under your belt. I have nowhere near that many. There's a handful of songs I can play competently, but most of my time is spent just noodling and improvising.

If I lived in the Barrie area I'd totally take you up on your offer, as musical tastes and age line up nicely, and I'm sure I could learn a few things. I'm in the west end of Toronto (Etobicoke), and I don't really know anyone that I can play with.

So I guess I'm in the same situation, but in Toronto. You'd think that would make it easier to find other players, but not necessarily so. My looking for / not looking for list is remarkably similar to yours, and that just excludes a lot of folks. 

PM me some clips of your playing. I'm curious to benchmark myself against someone!

--- D


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I too was in exactly the same situation.....started 5 years ago from nothing when I was 35......I have been fortunate enough to have run across some GREAT people to learn from and play with...currently playing lead guitar in an active gigging blues / rock band and LOVING it....all the same criteria as posted above......

you know what - we should organize a GTA jam day or something.......that would be really fun


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> I too was in exactly the same situation.....started 5 years ago from nothing when I was 35......I have been fortunate enough to have run across some GREAT people to learn from and play with...currently playing lead guitar in an active gigging blues / rock band and LOVING it....all the same criteria as posted above......
> 
> you know what - we should organize a GTA jam day or something.......that would be really fun


It would be great to hear about some open jams going on, or if something gets organized. 

--- D


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a little younger (30), but this is exactly the same type of thing I've been trying to get going in Toronto, only in the Big Smoke everyone seems to be a pro who doesn't have time for fun. I've got a 4-piece together, except we're missing vocals right now and it's been like searching for hen's teeth. Good luck!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I'm a little younger (30), but this is exactly the same type of thing I've been trying to get going in Toronto, only in the Big Smoke everyone seems to be a pro who doesn't have time for fun. I've got a 4-piece together, except we're missing vocals right now and it's been like searching for hen's teeth. Good luck!


Sounds like it's time for you to take vocal lessons!! Seriously, I only sing because noone else ever would. It takes time and practice, but you can get prety good if you try.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Sounds like it's time for you to take vocal lessons!! Seriously, I only sing because noone else ever would. It takes time and practice, but you can get prety good if you try.


I'd love to, but I have a hard enough time singing (poorly) and playing. I'd rather spend my time working on my guitar chops in all honesty. But yeah, it's something I've thought about for a while now.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

There's a GTA get together (GTG) with local bass players already. I helped organize it with another local bass player last October. A bunch of us all met at Cherry Street and jammed. Another guy from this forum brought his bass (and guitar) along with his band's drummer, and later his band's guitarist showed up. We all jammed along to a bunch of rock and blues tunes. Nothing like watching 4 bass players all playing at once..!

Our next GTG is soon; Saturday, March 27th, again at Cherry Street. If some of you guys want to come along I don't see any problem with that. The jam room has 2 Marshall guitar amps, a bass amp, drums, mixing board, and PA systems. A few of us brought our own bass amps to try out (and basses). Drop me a line if you want to attend.


----------



## d_will (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Axe... I'm 25 and I play and write mostly on my acoustic but would love to jam out songs and see what comes of it just for fun! I'm open to covers as well as originals.

Let me know if you've got anything goin!


----------

